# ac not engaging



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

hey there. i own a 95 nissan altima gxe.

when i try to run the a/c nothing happens. what i mean by nothing happens is that the idle doesn't go up and the fans don't run.

i can't figure it out. the a/c compressor doesn't engage, however if i remove the a/c relay and jump #50 and #52 on the plug the compressor does engage, but the fans don't. 

i tried doing the self diagnosis but it's very confusing. if anyone could please help me out where to start this project it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

2drcam said:


> hey there. i own a 95 nissan altima gxe.
> 
> when i try to run the a/c nothing happens. what i mean by nothing happens is that the idle doesn't go up and the fans don't run.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit out of my league on this one. However, I would replace the relay, if that doesn't work I would bring it to a place that strictly deals with a/c issues. Sorry I could be more help.
Frank


----------

